# What is going on in New Orleans?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Now Tornadoes rip through the town when it's reparing, religion or not, something is going on there i think, just seems to be center of disaster, they need a break! Someone come up with some shield techonolgy and cover the dang city!!!!!!!!


http://articles.news.aol.com/news/article.adp?id=20060202082509990008&ncid=NWS00010000000001

_Ok so i may watch toooo much stargate._


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

i use to live in a suburb of New Orleans up until 2000. i guess its a good thing i left when i did!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I believe this is only the beginning of bad natural disasters...

dare I say global warming... wait... I'll probably get a reply that there is no such thing.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not from me, you won't.

I think that 2005 was really bad, but we ain't seen nuthin' yet. I predict 5 hurricane landfalls in Fl in 2006, with 3 of those storms hitting Cat-5 before hitting land.

I also think Seattle will win the Superbowl, 17-14. I had a dream about it nearly a YEAR ago, and lo, Seattle is sure enough in the Superbowl. If I'm right about that, all you floridians might want to RUN.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

glad I'm here in wisconsin... you all down south are goners!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I think we are going to see alot of natural disasters in the coming years and that the US will be affected by most.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree, when i build a house, i've always largely debating about installing a super huge basement with a even deeper shelter cuz here we get literally hundreds of tornardo'es in a season, each one getting worse, last year was bad. 

LMAO TOS, We'll see soon enough!!!!!
If he's right i will eat pop rocks and drink a pepsi!


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't see how people can go back to New Orleans and rebuild knowing that something like Katrina can happen to them next year. They should know better than to live near an ocean on land that is under sea level. Thick levees or not, that is not a good setup.
The funniest thing about Katrina was when everyone started blaming it on Bush saying he is causing global warming. And then the finger was pointed at his lack of sending government assistance, these people should have evacuated, the warning was made but their local government was faulty and didn't prepare to react. I'm a firm believer that if you want help, you have to try to help yourself and not sit back and take handouts. We have pretty serious tornadoes here in Memphis and we keep our stuff ready for when we hear those sirens, we have gallons of water and radios with batteries, etc. If they told us evacuate a day before one came, we would.



MalawianPro said:


> If he's right i will eat pop rocks and drink a pepsi!


I saw that on Mythbusters and the guy ate a bunch of packets of it and drank a coke but nothing happened. I still don't want to try it though. :lol:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ok, im gonna get yelled at, but here we go, first of all, new orleans, i think god (well my version of him/her) just wanted to wash that town out a little, and scatter the crap. (not racist like the tv says, N.O. is a center for terrible things, fun as they are) the pop rocks thing? impossible, thats why we burp, and burp out the other end. (you know what i mean) now then, for the real fight (are you ready??..... ready??) global warming is garbage, any evidence you might have towards it, usually begins with, "this is the hottest its ever been since 1673" or something like that, where was the polution back then? the earth has natural changes over many many years from warm to hot, as the axis tilts, and many other things i wont get into. the real trouble, is a magnetic revearsal of the poles, everything will go hay wire, the last one was billions of years ago, and they think another is comming (i think) around 2008... look it up, scary spit.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

God's punishing Mayor Nagin for calling New Orleans "Chocolate City" haha j/k

it's a shame.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That's a shame, I wonder why people still move back there after all of this


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i wonder why people sit there and look for a hand out, instead of moving or rebuilding, i dont think rebuilding is a great idea, but at least its better than government cheese. it jsut makes me mad that everyone was calling that whole fiasco rascist, like there werent white people, or asians, or mexicans, like the huricane only hit black peoples houses and thats because george W dont like black people?? thats genious


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea, i don't know, i was very unimpressed with the way they moved on that, look how fast they moved when the twin cities were bombed! This is more devastation then that IMO.


But keeping race out of this, I completely agree with FF on this, sea temperatures have been rising for how long? I can see "day after tomorrow" completely happening.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I read that the oceans temp is rising 1 degree F per year. Im sure that will add up.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

not only that, but this has been the fastest increase in temperature since the beginning. You may not be feeling it the south, but seriously, up here, temps are in the 30's and 40's when they should be in the negative 10's. Also in the north, the ice caps are receeding enough to strand many sea ice living polar bears on land. Again, we don't really know if it is us that are causing this increase in temperature, but then again, it hasn't happened since the dinosaurs, when there was this much carbon in the atmosphere.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, completely agree FF weather here has been nuts, a thunderstorm in jan? and rain, that is a very rare thing here i dont ever remember there being one in jan. We should have lots of snow too and we dont.

Lightening storm back in dec. that was very very odd.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea weather is hay wire, but to blame "global warming" i think is crazy. not to sound like bob, but there is no evidence. there is evidence that the earth has always changed temperatures over time, and no one looks at other options, they just blame suv's or nintendo, anyone think that maybe the earths rotation around the sun is slowing due to friction? as it slows it would loose centripital force (spelling) and slowly get closer and closer to the sun. hot hot hot


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

eh? we're going to hit the sun?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

who knows, but i dont think its deforestation or suv's. studies recently showed that if the earth was covered with more trees, the temperature would actually rise, so most eco nuts are way off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Global warming is caused by too much carbon being released into the atmosphere. This is partially our doing and it is having effect on the environment.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I think it's aliens from MArs, they want our planet since it's bigger and need it warmer like their's I say we move to the moon.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> Global warming is caused by too much carbon being released into the atmosphere. This is partially our doing and it is having effect on the environment.


thats what alot of people THINK cause it, there is no proof, and the whole green house effect and other stuff, there are millions of ways to explain them, ive gone through a couple already, not saying its not true, but i am saying i dont think its gonna be the down fall of the earth, some people blow it way out of preportion, the earth has its own ways, if it gets tired of us, it will simply shake us off like a wet dog.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Theres not much debate about global warming, just the greenhouse effect.


No proof? of course there's proof. it is a theroy after all, theories, and pretty muh anything "proben" by science is never fact, but a theory has a lot to back it up. Green house gases are good insulators and have been shown they can keep heat in, so why not in a larger sense with the entire earth? We can tell what temperatures have been like for the past couple of hundred years by tree rings. and to go much further back, ancient coral and ice cores from anarctica reveal what the atmosphere and temperature was long long ago. heck we have just recently found a crocodile fossil from the cretaceous period in New Jersey. this fossil showed that at the time carbon dioxide and other greenhouse gas levels had been at their highest ever recroded, and also the earth was at its highest temperatures and sea levels.

sure the earth has its natural temperature fluctuations over millions of years, but its been shown our temps are drastically increasing compared to them. is it just by coincidince that global warming started to much more rapidly occur after the industrial revolution? just a coincidence that at times with record highs of co2 the earths temperature was also at a record high?

so do you deny that green house gases trap heat? or that there arent any up there or what?




> who knows, but i dont think its deforestation or suv's. studies recently showed that if the earth was covered with more trees, the temperature would actually rise, so most eco nuts are way off.


the forests actually arent the major co2 sink on earth, its the plankton in the ocean. thats why global warming, greenhouse effect, and ozone depletion all go hand in hand. plankton do a great job at eating co2 but are sensitive to UV light. that why where there are holes in the ozon layer theres less plankton, and more co2. no ozone, =less plankton=more green house gases=higher temperature. it onlt makes sense to me. I think these... "eco nuts" are on to something.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

There are lots of theories out there about global warming, i think we can all settle on one, a compromise?











Its been proven that the number of pirates and the average earth's temperature are directly related. To solve global warming we must re-establish native pirate populations and remove invasive ninjas that compete.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> true. There is no evidence to support global warming. Its just a bunch of people with statistics and a theory that has not been proven. it is only a theory.



I'm not sure if you know what a theory is. Theories are never proven. Theories can only be disproven. A million things can be found to strengthen a theory, but a single repeatable observation can disprove one. Theories just explain why or how things happen. Thories predict things (like with more greenhouse gases average temperature increases, its been predicted and shown) theyre testable, make sense, and have never been proven false.


"A bunch of people with statistics" is exactly what makes a theory a theory.


evolution, plate tectonics, and gravity are all "just theories"


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

shev, your absolutly right about theories, im not saying green house gases dont exist, just that these theories have faults, the main fault is the people behind them, i can make you believe anything with the right statistics, if i came up with a theory, that because of the general population increase of human beings, thats the reason why the earth is heating, because everyones body temperature raises the ambient air temp, and so on and so on, or maybe baby was right about the methane, you know millions and millions of cubic feet of methane bubbles out of the gulf of mexico every year (also the reason for the bermuda triangle mystery in my opinion, if you want to know why ill tell you in another thread, very interesting) not to mention the increased livestock needs and all the methane they produce. there are great theories out there, but they are NOT fact. im not saying that the earth isnt heating up, or that we all arent going to die, im just saying that most of the people that back up all these theories, seem to have hidden agendas for promoting these theories, and that usually makes people hear what they want to hear. there is no proof that global warming is happening, just theories, but i just gave you a theory thats just as plausible (the population one, not the farts) can you deny that one?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> maybe we should just get people to stop eating beans :-o


OMG, No More Pork N Beans?? :argue:  :-(


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> Theories have been proven right. Ex: Someone thought the sun was the center of the universe. BINGO they were right. Theories can be proven right. There's not some law that says they can't be. Theories do guess things, but they also are ideas that can be proven.
> TIME FOR RANDOM THOUGHTS
> Some people may see life as a theory, but what is it we are trying to prove? They are always trying to find out where they came from or what will happen to them. Are we trying to prove to people what will happen to us when we're gone, but how can we prove it if we're already dead?



"heliocentrism" is a theory. theories can never be proven, no matter how true they seem to be.



> there is no proof that global warming is happening, just theories, but i just gave you a theory thats just as plausible (the population one, not the farts) can you deny that one?


Yes, there is proof. as I said above, ancient coral and ice cores from anarctica reveal what the atmosphere and temperature was long long ago. even fossils.

so you do think that greenhouse gases keep the earth warm, this is obvious. Greenhouse gases are increasing. Green house gas sinks are decreasing. the temperature is rising. you dont dispute any of these? so you just think theyre all coincidences? So a given amount of greenhouse gases will increase temperature and keep the earth warm, until a certain point? even if you add substantially more greenhouse gases the temp will stop increasing? 


sure, recently global warming has been used politically. but thats no reason to not believe something because of the people that use it. Politicians arent necessarily using science to benefit themselves, but are using science for the benefit of everyone. Al Gore legitimately believed global warming was a serious problem. He only made plans to correct it, he wrote a book (Earth In Balance) about it, and his plans like the global marshal plan to correct it.



> im just saying that most of the people that back up all these theories, seem to have hidden agendas for promoting these theories, and that usually makes people hear what they want to hear.


It just seems to me people that dont believe in the greenhouse effect are disregarding information, and hearing only what they want to hear. maybe they dont want to believe it could be partially their fault?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, the people trying to deny global warming have a MUCH BIGGER agenda, namely, not spending hundreds of billions of dollars in corrective measures.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha, i cant believe im arguing this. 


> Yes, there is proof. as I said above, ancient coral and ice cores from anarctica reveal what the atmosphere and temperature was long long ago. even fossils.


 so these corals and dinosaurs were driving hummers? and that shows that its our fault now? that doesnt make sense to blame humans for something that apparently happens naturally. im not saying we dont pollute, and im also not saying its not harmful, or that we should just keep on doing it, but i dont think its causing the earth to do anything the earth wasnt going to do already. i do think we should try to be less of a disease on the face of the earth, but for other reasons. 


> Someone thought the sun was the center of the universe. BINGO they were right.


 ummm... i hate to tell you, but the sun isnt the center of anything except our solor system. the universe is just a wee bit bigger.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Not from me, you won't.
> 
> I think that 2005 was really bad, but we ain't seen nuthin' yet. I predict 5 hurricane landfalls in Fl in 2006, with 3 of those storms hitting Cat-5 before hitting land.
> 
> I also think Seattle will win the Superbowl, 17-14. I had a dream about it nearly a YEAR ago, and lo, Seattle is sure enough in the Superbowl. If I'm right about that, all you floridians might want to RUN.


ha the steelers won now im not gonna die!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't count on it. Right up until eight minutes to the end it looked like Seattle was going to score, and if they did, the score would indeed have been 17-14 Seattle winning, just like I thought. I was only off a little bit, which means you'll live, but you'll get clobbered just the same. Of course, a year ago the very thought that Seattle would be in the Superbowl at all was pretty goofy, so I'm still jazzed about that.

By the way, Pittsburg's first touchdown clearly wasn't one. That was a bad call and everyone knows it. Not that it matters, of course.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

[email protected]

I love these heated debates! But i still think the Go'ould will come to get us or the O'ri


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Ohhhh....another SG-1 Fan! Cool Beans!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Okay..on a serious note ( not sure I should be doing this being such a newbie here, but oh well) 

I do believe in global warming, and I also believe it isn't as bad as the nay sayers would like us to believe. Our Mother Earth, has her own cycles she goes though. In the life time of the earth, we ( as in man) have been apart of this world, about 2 minutes! 

So, with that in mind, how do we (man) explain the global warming that took place during the age of dino's? Or,how do We explain why at one point in time the whole earth was a great big snow ball ( even tropical regions froze) 

We ( as in man) think we are so danged smart. We think we can explain everything away, and fix it all in some way. Personally, I don't think we are as smart as we think we are. I think there are forces at work that we don't even begin to understand. For all we know, this whole solar system could be an experiment in some freshmans science project! There are still alot of un-answered questions. 

I do believe the weather across the planet will continue to get worse. I do believe it is partially part of the cycle of life upon this planet, and partially our doing. What can we do to stop it? Should we? We still have alot of questions to ask too......

I recycle...it's the right thing to do. I try not to waste water, again the right thing to do. But I am not going to try and control something I really can in no way even begin to understand. Stop cutting down the trees in the Amazon! Stop hurting the earth, and perhaps she will allow us to stay abit longer... If we don't, she may rid herself of us all together! 

Now, are you all as confused by this subject as I am? 

Oh...and just on a side note, I find the story line of Stargate more believible then some of the stuff I read from scienctists just guessin about what is happening or gonna happen. It's all a crap shoot people...

Ps...sorry about the spelling, always my worst problem to deal with! lol

Live each day like it's your last...treat others how you wish to be treated in turn. Simple as that. 

sorry if I offend anyone...
Kathy :grin:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I completely agree! SG-1 could be real! So does that mean Voila really exists? cuz she's a fox. 

All i gotta say about global warming is, when we build homes on the moon i better have a condo!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Don't count on it. Right up until eight minutes to the end it looked like Seattle was going to score, and if they did, the score would indeed have been 17-14 Seattle winning, just like I thought. I was only off a little bit, which means you'll live, but you'll get clobbered just the same. Of course, a year ago the very thought that Seattle would be in the Superbowl at all was pretty goofy, so I'm still jazzed about that.
> 
> By the way, Pittsburg's first touchdown clearly wasn't one. That was a bad call and everyone knows it. Not that it matters, of course.


True but if they morons hadnt taken jerome bettis out of the game and threw that retarded pass that caused an interception... i saw that coming...that was a nice pass to make it 21-10 lol...so it wasnt but they challenged it and the refs under review said it was one... and even still the next play all they would have to do is stick there arm out and it would have been a TD


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

take the super bowl chat over to the newly made thread just for you! BAH Foosball


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

wow mp i think your the only other dude ive met, that doesnt like football, i find it sad that so many people put so much intrest into it. but are to fat and lazy to go play it themselves.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> take the super bowl chat over to the newly made thread just for you! BAH Foosball


Well, actually it is in the right thread MP. You see I have it figured out. The super bowl is what causes global warming. It's the tailgate parties.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

exactly ron v superbowl + lazy fat people= global warming.... but im not one of those fat lazy football people and i like playing... like today in flag football my team beat the undeafeted so we are probably going to our schools "superbowl"....


----------

